# Entenei



## margit (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben

melde mich auch wieder einmal. Sitze heute genüsslich beim Teich und erfreue mich an den Insassen, 4 Mölche, 2 __ Frösche und einen __ Wasserläufer.
Tja, und wie's halt so ist, kommt es immer anders als man denkt.

Meine Nachbarskinder haben mir eben einen Entenei gebracht und nun fragen sie mich ob ich es in Obhut nehmen kann. Sie haben es in einer Wiese nähe eines Tümpels gefunden, sie haben alles abgesucht und keine __ Enten und auch kein Nest gefunden. 

So was mach ich jetzt, habe keine Ahnung wie man so einen Ei ausbrüten soll. Kann ja nicht gut selber draufsitzen dann wärs platt.


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Margit,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. 

Hmm, mit Enteneiern kenne ich mich nicht so aus, denke aber, da keine __ Enten und kein Nest in der Nähe war, wird es wohl eher schon zu spät sein.
Vllt. ist das Ei vorher von einem Räuber gestohlen worden und dieser ist nachher dann doch nicht damit "fertig" geworden.

Aber mal schauen, was die anderen meinen.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Margit,

da sehe ich schlechte Chancen ohne Brutschrank.

Die Temperatur sollte so 37,5-38 °C möglichst konstant sein, die Luftfeuchtigkeit 50 - 60%, ab den 20. Tag sollte man sie steigern damit
die Kücken besser aus der Eihülle kommen können. Mindestens 4 mal am Tag das Ei wenden.

Setz dich bitte vorsichtig drauf  

Axel


----------



## margit (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Axel

Danke mal für die Infos. Hab auch schon einwenig gegoogelt und bin auf den Brutkasten gestossen. Sowas führ ich nicht in meinem Haushalt 

Hmm ....draufsetzen ich, bin grad die richtige dafür, wo ich nicht 2 Minuten still sitzen kann 

Ich möchte das Ei eigentlich auch nicht, meine Nachbarskinder reden mir jetzt schon die ganze Zeit zu und fragen mir ein Loch in den Bauch. Da ich ja einen Hundeteich habe, haben sie das Gefühl ich möchte doch auch ein Entchen drin schwimmen haben. Hab ihnen zugeredet, das Ei wieder dorthin zu bringen, wo sie es gefunden haben, wollen sie einfach nicht. Deshalb ja auch die Frage ob es überhaupt möglich ist, es auszubrüten.


  das wär das Ei

im Moment ist es im Kinderzimmer mit einem warmen Chriesisteisäckli.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hiho,

wir hatten bei uns im Institut mal alte Brutschränke ausgemustert (genutzt um Petrischalen mit Kulturen zu bebrüten), einen davon hat ein Bekannter von mir bekommen.

Er hat damit dann Enteneier ausgebrütet, hat sehr gut geklappt.
Daher wusste ich noch einiges darüber.

Axel


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Margit,

habt ihr nicht einen "Bauern" in der Nähe?
Mit __ Enten oder Hühnern? Evtl. brütet da gerade eine und man kann ihr das Ei unterschieben..............

Ansonsten hätte ich ja gesagt, ab in den BH  - aber das wird wohl keine 28Tage gut gehen. 
http://www.tierportraet.ch/htm07b/stockente.htm


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätte ich ja gesagt, ab in den BH  - aber das wird wohl keine 28Tage gut gehen.


 Ich wollte es ja nicht vorschlagen, die Idee kam mir aber auch ...  
Sonst hätte ich noch   bekommen ....


Axel


----------



## margit (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo ihr's

Na ihr seit vielleicht cool. Würde vielleicht etwas einseitig die ganze Sache mit dem BH, müsste dann wohl noch ein anderes Ei reinmachen. 

Bauer wär schon in der Nähe, glaub aber kaum dass dieses Ei noch angenommen wird, da die Kinder es ständig herumhätscheln. Ich nehme an, dies ist so wie es bei anderen Wildtieren, man sollte keinen Menschengeruch hinterlassen, oder? 
Na ja die Eltern dieser Kinder haben sie umstimmen können und sie werden das Ei wieder dorthin zurückbringen. Es ist bestimmt schon unterkühlt deshalb wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun, leider.


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Margit,

ich denke nicht, dass __ Enten da großartig was riechen....

Es wurden schon so oft fremde Eier unter __ Glucken oder Enten geschoben. 
Ich bin der Meinung, so wäre die Chance auf überleben am Besten. 
Allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, was wird aus dem Tier nach dem Schlupf/der Jugendphase..... :?


----------



## jochen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hi Margit,

wie wäre es damit...


----------



## margit (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Jochen

süsses "Hasi", aber Ostern ist doch schon vorbei,oder?


----------



## Reginsche (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo Margit,

halte mal dieses Ei vor eine Lichtquelle.
Sollte dieses Ei befruchtet sein, müßtest du kleine Äderchen sehen.

Wenn aber keine vorhanden sind, kannst du dieses Ei ganz beruhigt entorgen.
Das daraus etwas schlüpft, ist eher unwahrscheinlich da du mit Sicherheit nicht die Temperatur und auch Luftfeuchtigkeit einhalten kannst.

Vermutlich ist dieses Ei einem Räuber in die Pfoten gefallen.

Aber so ist nun mal der Lauf der Natur und du wirst daran nichts ändern können.

Auch den Kindern würde ich noch einmal erklären, dass man in der freien Natur nichts mitnehmen darf.

Und manche __ Enten legen ihre Eier auch ohne Nest.
Ich würde die vorschlagen das Ei entweder dort hinzubringen wo es die Kids gefunden haben oder aber entsorgen.

Selbst wenn da ein Küken draus schlüpfen würde, würdest du dem Kleinen keinen Gefallen tun.
Es würde total fehlgeprägt aufwachsen und du hast es dann ein Leben lang an deiner Seite.
Es wird dich al deine Mutter erkennen und nicht mehr gehen wollen.


----------



## margit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Entenei*

Hallo





> Das daraus etwas schlüpft, ist eher unwahrscheinlich da du mit Sicherheit nicht die Temperatur und auch Luftfeuchtigkeit einhalten kannst.



Ja, dass wäre mit Sicherheit nicht gegangen, da ich sowieso kein Entenküken heranziehen wollte. Die Nachbarskinder hatten sich von mir mehr erwartet, da sie wissen, dass ich ein Tiernarr bin und ihre Eltern wollen von Tieren bei ihnen zu Hause nichts wissen. So haben sie sich halt an mich gewendet.
Und ich versuche schon ne ganze Weile ihnen zu erklären, dass man nichts mitnehmen soll:beeten  aber eben sie sind nicht meine Kinder und sie wollen halt so gern ein Haustier.
Inzwischen haben sie das Ei wieder an den ursprünglichen Ort zurückgebracht. Hat aber einige Stunden des Erklärens benötigt. Und dafür haben sie neu wieder Froschlaich und eine Spitzschlammdeckelschnecke und eine __ Posthornschnecke mitgebracht. Sie haben der Mutter einen Trog entwendet und dort ein kleines Biotop hergerichtet. Sie wollen zuschauen, ob sich aus dem Laich Kaulquappen bilden. Sie haben mir aber versprochen, wenns denn soweit ist, werden sie sie wieder in den Schulweiher zurückbringen. 
Ups einwenig vom Thema abgekommen.



> Selbst wenn da ein Küken draus schlüpfen würde, würdest du dem Kleinen keinen Gefallen tun.
> Es würde total fehlgeprägt aufwachsen und du hast es dann ein Leben lang an deiner Seite.
> Es wird dich al deine Mutter erkennen und nicht mehr gehen wollen



Ja da stimm ich dir zu, sowas ist nicht das Wahre und ich hab zuwenig Platz im Garten und meine Hündin würde dann auch noch die Mutterrolle von der Ente übernehmen, sie hat  schon bei den Hasen das Gefühl sie ständig abschlecken zu müssen.


----------

